# Bio Help



## Adnan (Sep 29, 2008)

Post your bios here. You can use these for bios on your profile too. Use the following forum:



> General
> 
> Name:
> Age:
> ...


----------



## Flora (Sep 29, 2008)

General

Name: Rachel Dallas (No, I am not from Texas.  I have nothing to do with Texas.  I do, apparently, have a lot to do with Scotland)
Age: 14
D.O.B: August 26, 1994
Hair Color: Medium-Brown
Hair Style: About shoulder length (well, most of it), layered
Eye Color: Grayish-Blue
Favorite Colour(s): Blue
Country: The US of A

Media

Favourite Band(s): Linkin Park, Cartel
Current Favourite Song: Burn this City- Cartel
Favourite Style Of Music: I have no concept of these "styles" of which you speak.
Favourite TV Series: Don't watch.
Favourite Anime: Shugo Chara!

Video Games

Curently Playing: Diamond, Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness, FFTA, Ranch
Favourite Playstation Game(s): Final Fantasy IX
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Harvest moon: Island of Happiness/Diamond
Favourite Emulator Game(s): Don't have one, dang it.

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Pizza/Pierogie/Tacos
Favourite Type of Chocolate: White
Favourite taste of food: Sweet
Favourite Soft Drink: Pepsi

Skills

Greatest Skill: Singing
Weakest Skill: Art
Greatest Accomplishment: Getting to the State Geography Bee/Getting a Scholarship

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: None.
Favourite Feline: House Cat
Favourite Bird: Cockatiel
Favourite Sea Creature: Dolphin
Favourite Amphibian: Turtle
Favourite Animal Group: Felines/Mammals

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Lapras
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Aipom
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Chimecho
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: PACHIRISU

Pokedox/Crater

Closest Person (Distance Wise): My sister.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): Wait, what?
Longest Online Friends: No clue.
Best Friends on TCoD: Zephyrous Castform, Shining Eevee, Murkrowfeather, Mike the Foxhog


----------



## spaekle (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooh, these are fun.

*General*

Name: Call me Mr. Crafton. 
Age: 16
D.O.B: November 13, 1991
Hair Color: Generic Brown
Hair Style: If it's below my chin it's too long. For _me_. 
Eye Color: Hazel
Favorite Colour(s): Blues, greens, the grayscale
Country: IN AMERICA.

Media

Favourite Band(s): DURAN DURAN 
Current Favourite Song: Mm... this one's a bit hard.
Favourite Style Of Music: Upbeat and danceable! 
Favourite TV Series: ANTHONY BOURDAIN: NO RESERVATIONS or anything with Anthony Bourdain is automatically win. 
Favourite Anime: These, pretty much. 

*Video Games*

Currently Playing: Mostly PMD2, but a bit of Monster Rancher Advance 2 as well.
Favourite Playstation Game(s): Dunno. FFIX maybe. 
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): I'm going to be different and say Pokemon. 
Favourite Emulator Game(s): ...why is this a question? 

*Food/Drink:*

Favourite Food: Roast beef sandwiches!
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Dark.
Favourite taste of food:  Good? 
Favourite Soft Drink: Pepsi.

*Skills*

Greatest Skill: Being mediocre
Weakest Skill: Winning
Greatest Accomplishment: I actually won something once. It was a Latin medal. :o

*Animals:*

Favourite Lizard Reptile: I've been really into snakes lately. 
Favourite Feline: My kitty.
Favourite Bird: The Scarlet Macaw. Noisy as hell but really pretty. 
Favourite Sea Creature: Seahorses are pretty neat.
Favourite Amphibian: AMPHIBIANS ARE MY HOMEBOYS frogs, but axolotls/salamanders in general are groovy too. Also Caecilians, just because no one knows what they are.
Favourite Animal Group: KINGDOM *ANIMALIA* PHYLUM *CHORDATA* CLASS *AMPHIBIA* ORDER *ANURA*

*Pokemon*

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Every Poison-type
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Skarmory, Magcargo, Octillery
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Camerupt, Armaldo, Swampert, Breloom
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Toxicroak

*Pokedox/Crater*

This category was kind of silly.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 30, 2008)

oh, I love this shit. 
General

Name: Zeta Reticuli
Age: 14
D.O.B: June 3
Hair Color: brown
Hair Style: longish 
Eye Color: gray
Favorite Colour(s): all of them, especially orange
Country: US.

Media

Favourite Band(s): Radiohead, Arcade Fire, The Flaming Lips, Pink Floyd, etc 
Current Favourite Song: um, right now I have an obsession with both Cymbal Rush by Thom Yorke and Unless It's Kicks by Okkervil River.
Favourite Style Of Music: awesome 
Favourite TV Series: probably the Office or something
Favourite Anime: I don't watch anime, but way back when I used to dig the Rave Master manga

Video Games

Currently Playing: Super Mario Sunshine; after six years I have never beaten it BUT I AM DETERMINED
Favourite Playstation Game(s): I don't own a Playstation, but I like the Kingdom Hearts series. 
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): the DS remake of Super Mario 64; it was even more awesome than the original
Favourite Emulator Game(s): uh, I don't have an emulator

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: ramen
Favourite Type of Chocolate: I don't really care
Favourite taste of food:  how do I answer this 
Favourite Soft Drink: I have no preference in this area, really.

Skills

Greatest Skill: um, probably drawing ability, but I haven't drawn in forever so I'm out of practice.
Weakest Skill: not being lazy
Greatest Accomplishment: um, this one time while our social studies teacher was droning on and on about nothing, I stood up and walked around the class, shaking everybody's hand, then sitting back down. there was no reaction from the teacher. it was pretty cool. 

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: uh, I dunno 
Favourite Feline: lion, I guees.
Favourite Bird: Yellow-Bellied Sapsucker
Favourite Sea Creature: this
Favourite Amphibian: why would I have an opinion on this
Favourite Animal Group: um, mammal.

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: lickitung
Favorite Johto Pokemon: meganium
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: flygon
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: vespiquen

TCoD
Closest Person (Distance Wise): my mom/dad/little brother.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): I have no idea
Longest Online Friends: I don't know.
Best Friends on TCoD: Celestial Blade


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 30, 2008)

Name*: Juan Hundred
Age: 17
D.O.B: 01/03/1991
Hair Color: brown
Hair Style: medium
Eye Color: brown
Favorite Colour(s): green, black, light blue, yellow
Country: United States

Media

Favourite Band(s): Pink Floyd, Yes, The Doors
Current Favourite Song: Machine Messiah - Yes
Favourite Style Of Music: Progressive rock
Favourite TV Series: Space Ghost Coast to Coast
Favourite Anime**: Space Ghost Coast to Coast

Video Games

Curently Playing: Tetris
Favourite Playstation Game(s): Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Favourite NDS/GBA/GBC Game(s): Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal
Favourite Emulator Game(s): don't use emulators

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Beef
Favourite Type of Chocolate: The tasty kind
Favourite taste of food: Good taste
Favourite Soft Drink: Dr. Pepper and Root Beer

Skills

Greatest Skill: Computer Programming
Weakest Skill: Everything else
Greatest Accomplishment: my pokemon glitch website

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Tyrannosaurus rex
Favourite Feline: Lions and Tigers
Favourite Bird: Chicken (it tastes like chicken)
Favourite Sea Creature: Giant Squid
Favourite Amphibian: Tadpole
Favourite Animal Group: Kingdom Animalia

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Caterpie (can't hack it)
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Unown
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Nosepass 
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Luxray

*** TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise):
Closest Person (Emotional Wise):
Longest Online Friends:
Best Friends on TCoD: 

* this isn't my real name, you morons
** in moonspeak, anime refers to any animated television program
*** "friend" isn't in my vocabulary


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 30, 2008)

General

Name: Morgan Green
Age: 17
D.O.B: 6/2/91
Hair Color: ultra dark brown
Hair Style: long, curly, usually ponytailed with bangs
Eye Color: also dark brown
Favorite Colour(s): rainbow! or purple, black and silver
Country: USA

Media

Favourite Band(s): Dream Theater, Pink Floyd, Red Hot Chili Peppers
Current Favourite Song:Hollow Years / Comfortably Numb / By the Way
Favourite Style Of Music: Prog. rock
Favourite TV Series: The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack. Hell yes.
Favourite Anime:

Video Games

Curently Playing: Pokemon Pearl
Favourite Playstation Game(s): FFVIII
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Pokemon [all]
Favourite Emulator Game(s): I have none; really love Pokemon Blue, if that counts

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Mashed Potatos, shrimp anything, pasta, especially spaghetti
Favourite Type of Chocolate: As dark as possible with fruit and nuts. :3
Favourite taste of food: Um. Savory, if that counts.
Favourite Soft Drink: I quit. I drink fruit juice tea and water.

Skills

Greatest Skill: Long term memory
Weakest Skill: spelling / short term memory
Greatest Accomplishment: Haha. Ha. I've got a huge collection of notes, mostly zoology.

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: whiptails are neat
Favourite Feline: Himalayans
Favourite Bird: Peafowl; peacocks; whatever you know them as.
Favourite Sea Creature: Pufferfish and seahorses
Favourite Amphibian: preeetty~
Favourite Animal Group: Ursidae, Equidae and Giraffidae.

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Ditto, Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Charmander, Zubat.
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Chikorita, Mareep
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Gulpin, Swalot, Marshtomp, Shuppet
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Torterra, Manaphy

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): surskitty and NWT. EDIT: Also I very clearly rememner some chick named Amanda with a few posts acouple years ago lives in my town.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): No one, I think.
Longest Online Friends: Uh?
Best Friends on TCoD: probably Danni... maybe Spaekle or Arylett. I'm not too good at that type of thing though. :/

EDIT2: Hey guys, the 'closest person' bits refer to other TCoDers.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope I'm not the only one who clicked on this thinking someone needed help with their Biology homework X3

*General*

Name: Danielle Rundle
Age: 18
D.O.B: 30th of October 1989
Hair Color: Nearly black/Very dark brown
Hair Style: Straight, mid-back-length.
Eye Color: Greenish?
Favorite Colour(s): Rainbows~ Yellow and blue.
Country: The UK

*Media*

Favourite Band(s): Bowling for Soup, Barenaked Ladies, R.E.M. and casts of musicals.
Current Favourite Song: 1985 by Bowling for Soup, I guess.
Favourite Style Of Music: Showtunes :D
Favourite TV Series: 24 and House
Favourite Anime: Azumanga Daioh <3

*Video Games*

Curently Playing: Pokemon Pearl
Favourite Playstation Game(s): The Final Fantasy/MGS series
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): The Pokemon/Ace Attorney series
Favourite Emulator Game(s): Uh, none?

*Food/Drink:*

Favourite Food: Something with lots of mushrooms and garlic.
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Anything with peanuts.
Favourite taste of food: Garlic and anaseed. But not together.
Favourite Soft Drink: Milk

*Skills*

Greatest Skill: Being awesome.
Weakest Skill: Mathematics.
Greatest Accomplishment: Making it to 18 with all limbs mostly intact.

*Animals:*

Favourite Lizard: Frilled lizard
Favourite Feline: Lynx
Favourite Bird: Kiwi
Favourite Sea Creature: Wobbegong shark
Favourite Amphibian: Common frog
Favourite Animal Group: Mammal

*Pokemon*

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Pikachu
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Umbreon/Totodile
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Linoone
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Mothim/Gastrodon

*TCoD*

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Used to be Castform, but now I've moved... the London people?
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): Mhals, Spoon, Kinova and others.
Longest Online Friends: Butterfree (6 years? 7?)
Best Friends on TCoD: Mhals, Spoon, Kinova, Butterfree, Catch-22, Arylett, Cirrus, Dinru, Flazeah, Kratos, PK, Espeon... too many to mention DX 
If you're on my friends list, odds are I love you <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 30, 2008)

*General*

Name: Arylett Dawnsborough (Oh very well, I'll tell you my real name. Angela.)
Age: 16.
D.O.B: March 12, 1992.
Hair Color: Dark brown, contrary to popular belief that it's black.
Hair Style: Goes down to my upper back, curly. My curls look very much like corkscrews, I've been told. I keep it either in a ponytail or loose.
Eye Color: Dark brown as well.
Favorite Colour(s): Red.
Country: Arylettopia United States.

*Media*

Favourite Band(s): Coldplay. The Shins, maybe.
Current Favourite Song: The Shins - New Slang.
Favourite Style Of Music: Whatever song I like the beat of best?
Favourite TV Series: The Office, US version.
Favourite Anime: Don't have one. I watch very little anime.

*Video Games*

Curently Playing: Final Fantasy VII, Final Fantasy VI, and a million more.
Favourite Playstation Game(s): Final Fantasy VIII or Final Fantasy IX.
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Pokémon Mystery Dungeon. Or Pokémon Diamond. For GBA, it's Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories.
Favourite Emulator Game(s): Super Mario RPG.

*Food/Drink:*

Favourite Food: Chocolate milkshakes White rice. And pasta. Anything with lots of carbohydrates or chocolate, really. Also chicken. I love chicken.
Favourite Type of Chocolate: All types of chocolate. ;;Has a chocolate obsession;; If it's made of chocolate, I'll eat it.
Favourite taste of food: Chocolatey.
Favourite Soft Drink: Capri-Sun.

*Skills*

Greatest Skill: Drawing. Art skill. Apparently I'm a decent writer too. ;;Shrugs;; Also, giving people nicknames. And somehow, I can get people to think I'm awesome. X3 
Weakest Skill: I really suck at math. I'm Numerically Inept. Also, my social skills are very lacking. And getting myself to do any actual work, yeah. Getting motivated to do things I really don't want to do or find unpleasant, in other words.
Greatest Accomplishment: When I realized that I wasn't a terrible person. And that I didn't have to be perfect, I just had to be myself. I really think I've gotten much farther because of that as a person.

*Animals:*

Favourite Lizard: Do dragons count?
Favourite Feline: I don't like felines. So instead, I'll tell you my favourite canine. Dogs. German shepherds to be more specific.
Favourite Bird: Eagle.
Favourite Sea Creature: Fishes and sea horses.
Favourite Amphibian: Salamander.
Favourite Animal Group: Canines.

*Pokemon*

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Growlithe.
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Quilava, I guess.
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Poochyena. 
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Riolu.

*TCoD*

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Shadow Serenity, I guess. But there could be some TCoDer living in my town and I might not even know it. 
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): Cirrus and Alexi. 
Longest Online Friends: I don't know. Uh... Dannichu? Or... Kinova, maybe. Whoever's the first friend I made here, they're the one I've had the longest. 
Best Friends on TCoD: Cirrus, Kinova, Alexi, Dannichu, Spoon, Stormecho, Catch-22, Oooohface, Blaziking, Zim, Flazeah, Castform, and a lot lot lot more people, I'm really sorry if I didn't mention you. If we've had a conversation of some sort, chances are, we're best friends~


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 30, 2008)

General

Name: Mike
Age: 1
D.O.B: 7/12/2006
Hair Color: bright red
Hair Style: in quill form with three little flicky-out bits at the front
Eye Color: brown
Favorite Colour(s): schmorange
Country: England

Media

Favourite Band(s): N/A
Current Favourite Song: N/A
Favourite Style Of Music: N/A
Favourite TV Series: most British comedies. Can't be arsed to pick one.
Favourite Anime: N/A

Video Games

Curently Playing: Phoenix Wright: Justice For All
Favourite Playstation Game(s): KH2
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Dunno
Favourite Emulator Game(s): ?

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Dunno
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Dunno
Favourite taste of food: Dunno
Favourite Soft Drink: Cherry Coke

Skills

Greatest Skill: nothing
Weakest Skill: everything
Greatest Accomplishment: just now I walked all the way from the school's sixth form block to registration with my shoelaces tied together without falling over or being late.

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: dunno
Favourite Feline: cat
Favourite Bird: penguin
Favourite Sea Creature: dunno
Favourite Amphibian: dunno
Favourite Animal Group: FOX =^.^=

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Meowth/Alakazam
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Scizor maybe
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Latios I guess
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: LUCARIO

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): no idea.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): ?
Longest Online Friends: Dark Shocktail
Best Friends on TCoD: Zephyrous Castform, Murkrow, Flora and Ashes, Dark Shocktail, maybe one or two more but perobably not.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 30, 2008)

General

 Name: Sarah
 Age: 11
 D.O.B: May 9, 2008
 Hair Color: Dark Brown
 Hair Style: I just let it down, though on hot days I wear it in a ponytail.
 Eye Color: Brown
 Favorite Colour(s): Sky Blue, Most shades of Purple
 Country: USA

 Media

 Favourite Band(s): Blue Oyster Cult
 Current Favourite Song: Can't really say, I haven't listened to music in a while. :/ 
 Favourite Style Of Music: Rock, sometimes classical.
 Favourite TV Series: I don't really have one...
 Favourite Anime: The Digimon anime, easily.

 Video Games

 Currently Playing: Pokemon Pearl and Digimon World: Dusk. Gonna get Yellow soon. 
 Favourite Playstation Game(s): I don't own a Playstation. :/
 Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Pokemon Pearl, Digimon World: Dusk, Pokemon FireRed, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time.
 Favourite Emulator Game(s): Mario Party 3 was fun, but I haven't played an emulator in a while...

 Food/Drink:

 Favourite Food: Ice Cream[/cliched]
 Favourite Type of Chocolate: Resces(Or however you spell it) bars!
 Favourite taste of food: Sweet, Sour
 Favourite Soft Drink: Sprite

 Skills

 Greatest Skill: Spriting? Though I always thought my spriting was mediocre.
 Weakest Skill: Getting work done.
 Greatest Accomplishment: Beating FireRed with such an awful team? XD

 Animals:

 Favourite Lizard: Iguana
 Favourite Feline: Domestic Cat
 Favourite Bird: If it's blue, I like it.
 Favourite Sea Creature: Dolphin
 Favourite Amphibian: Baby Frogs
 Favourite Animal Group: Fox


 Pokemon

 Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Eevee
 Favorite Johto Pokemon: Chikorita
 Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Blaziken
 Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Riolu

 TCoD

 Closest Person (Distance Wise): Flora and Ashes
 Closest Person (Emotional Wise): :/
 Longest Online Friends: I think Kai went back the furthest.
 Best Friends on TCoD: Zephrous Castform, Flora and Ashes, Kai, Bakuphoon, Murkrowfeather, Involuntary Twitch, Kinova, RainbowRayquaza (I think that's it)


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 30, 2008)

Name: Murkrow :P
Age: 15
D.O.B: 9 Oct 92
Hair Colour: Black
Hair Style: Short and curly (I hate having curly hair!) 
Eye Colour: Brown
Favorite Colour: Orange
Country: Wales

Media

Favourite Band(s): None
Current Favourite Song: None
Favourite Style Of Music: None
Favourite TV Series: Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis, Heroes, Lost, Doctor Who, Torchwood.
Favourite Anime: None

*Video Games*

Curently Playing: Super Mario Galaxy
Favourite Playstation Game: Don't own a playstation
Favourite NDS/GBA Game: All Pokémon games, duh.
Favourite Emulator Game: ?
(I think you left out these:
Favourite Nintendo Console Game: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Favourite XBox Game: I don't like XBoxes.
Favourite PC Game: Team Fortress 2 at the moment
Favourite Game of all time: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
)

*Food/Drink: *

Favourite Food: Anything Italian
Favourite Type of Chocolate: All chocolate
Favourite taste of food: dunno
Favourite Soft Drink: Fanta (orange flavour <3)

*Skills*

Greatest Skill: Video Games
Weakest Skill: Anything creative and being social.
Greatest Accomplishment: Being born in the first place.

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: None
Favourite Feline: House Cats
Favourite Bird: Crow :D
Favourite Sea Creature: Dunno
Favourite Amphibian: None
Favourite Animal Group: Feline
(you forgot:
Favourite Breed of Dog: Fox Terrier
)

*Pokemon*

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Growlithe
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Murkrow
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Manectric
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Dunno, Mismagius maybe.

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Pelipy, Kinova, Harlequin, I dunno. Probably one of them.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): Dunno
Longest Online Friends: Dunno
Best Friends on TCoD: Go into my profile, whoever are the random 6 that get displayed, it's them okay?


----------



## CNiall (Sep 30, 2008)

General

Name: Mr. Smith
Age: 13 (14 in six or seven days I think)
D.O.B: 6/10/94
Hair Color: brown
Hair Style: short, straight
Eye Color: green
Favorite Colour(s): blue will do
Country: England

Media

Favourite Band(s): none
Current Favourite Song: none (although Holst's Jupiter and Dvořák's New World Symphony are great) 
Favourite Style Of Music: classical
Favourite TV Series: Stargate SG-1 (but I enjoy Heroes too)
Favourite Anime: couldn't care less

Video Games

Curently Playing: nothing in particular
(btw this category sucks; it misses out so many platforms and emulator in itself doesn't constitute one iirc)

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: not a clue
Favourite Type of Chocolate: dark
Favourite taste of food: assuming you mean bitter, sweet, sour and so on, none in particular
Favourite Soft Drink: orange juice

Skills

Greatest Skill: people say I'm pretty good at languages and maths but I don't think I'm of noteworthy ability
Weakest Skill: art
Greatest Accomplishment: nothing springs to mind

I find the last three sections either silly or have no real answers for them.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 30, 2008)

Name: Jensen Louise Barret(right.)
Age: 15
D.O.B: 30.12.92
Hair Color: Black
Hair Style: Long-ish, fluffy(plans to grow hair to ridiculous lengths)
Eye Color: Dark Brown
Favorite Colour(s): Black, Red, white, Blue.
Country: Wales

Media

Favourite Band(s): Metallica, Iced Earth, Dethklok
Current Favourite Song: That Was Just Your Life
Favourite Style Of Music: Thrash/Power/Melodic Death Metal
Favourite TV Series: The Simpsons, Friends
Favourite Anime: Fullmetal Alchemist

Video Games

Curently Playing: Killzone, Juiced 2: Hot Import Nights, Need For Speed: Carbon
Favourite Playstation Game(s): Soulcalibur IV
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Pokemon Emerald/Platinum
Favourite PC Game(s): Warcraft III(Damn you WOW!), Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War Soulstorm, Neverwinter Nights II
Favourite XBOX Game(s): Halo 3, Tenchu Z, Fuzion Frenzy

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Anything with meat
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Dark chocolate(70%)
Favourite taste of food: Anything tangy
Favourite Soft Drink: Coke

Skills

Greatest Skill: Sprinting
Weakest Skill: Long Distance
Greatest Accomplishment: Stayed up for 55 hours playing on a console for charity

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Komodo Dragon
Favourite Feline: Bobcat/Liger
Favourite Bird: Falcon
Favourite Sea Creature: Tiger Shark
Favourite Amphibian: None
Favourite Animal Group: Arachnids

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Charizard
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Houndoom
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Blaziken
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Rhyperior

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Harlequin
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): Dannichu
Longest Online Friends:...?
Best Friends on TCoD:


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 30, 2008)

General

Name: Andreas Chen
Age: 100
D.O.B: 15 November
Hair Color: Dark brown
Hair Style: Dunno what to call it. It's just hair.
Eye Color: Brown
Favorite Colour(s): Black. I also like most shades of red, as long as they're neither particularly dark nor light.
Country: Sweden

Media

Favourite Band(s): I don't have any favourite band; I usually only listen to one or two songs from each band, so yeah.
Current Favourite Song: No idea. It changes by the day.
Favourite Style Of Music: Dunno. Everything I like falls into the rock/metal category, but then again, what _doesn't_ these days?
Favourite TV Series: I don't watch TV much, but Scrubs is pure genius, as is Friends.
Favourite Anime: Don't watch animé.

Video Games

Currently Playing: Nothing. UNFORTUNATELY. I'm desperate for a new game to play, but... gaming seems to have lost some of its magic for me. It's very sad.
Favourite PlayStation Game(s): The original three Spyro and Crash games. Oh, and the Ratchet and Clank series.
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Metroid Fusion, or Metroid: Zero Mission.
Favourite Emulator Game(s): ---

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: My mother's delicious bell pepper soup.
Favourite Type of Chocolate: White.
Favourite taste of food: Warm and spicy. But not too spicy!
Favourite Soft Drink: Red Bull. It's not just any soft drink. It's an energy drink!

Skills

Greatest Skill: Rhetoric.
Weakest Skill: Interpersonal relationship skills.
Greatest Accomplishment: This is not a good way to think.

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Chameleon
Favourite Feline: Uh... I like cute house cats.
Favourite Bird: Blue Tit. Go on, laugh.
Favourite Sea Creature: Sea squirt. I mean, come on, it eats its own brain. What's not to like?
Favourite Amphibian: Any frog or turtle will do. Well, if it's small and cute.
Favourite Animal Group: None. I like animals of all kinds. Pity they don't like me back.

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Dragonair
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Steelix
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Altaria
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: I don't like them at all.

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Probably @lex. Oh, and does anyone remember Soriti? Yeeeeah.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): ultraviolet, definitely.
Longest Online Friends: Well... That would probably be Tangelafan, but he doesn't come here any longer and we don't really talk. But we're still friends, I guess, so that would be him!
Best Friends on TCoD: I'd rather not say. People might use it against m - I mean, people might get jealous.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 30, 2008)

General

Name: Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin
Age: 55
D.O.B: 18th of October
Hair Color: Light brown.
Hair Style: Oscar wilde-like.
Eye Color: Green-gray.
Favorite Colour(s): Rainbow.
Country: Belgium.

Media

Favourite Band(s): Pet Shop Boys.
Current Favourite Song: Precious by Depeche Mode.
Favourite Style Of Music: Synthpop.
Favourite TV Series: House M.D. and detective stories like Sherlock Holmes or Poirot.
Favourite Anime: Don't watch animu. But in animated series I enjoy Courage The Cowardly Dog.

Video Games

Currently Playing: The Sims 2. HOPEFULLY
Favourite PlayStation Game(s): Bully, Psychonauts.
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Ace Attorney series and that hospital game, Trauma Center?
Favourite Emulator Game(s): t('_')

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Pasta, especially Carbonara. Also salmon.
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Milk.
Favourite taste of food: No specific taste I guess :v
Favourite Soft Drink: Peach Lipton Ice Tea because it's one of the only flavours of Ice Tea that aren't fizzy. I hate fizzy drinks because I'm a pussy :v

Skills

Greatest Skill: Faggotry.
Weakest Skill: Everything else.
Greatest Accomplishment: BEING BORN

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Crocodiles.
Favourite Feline: Tigers. because i can shoot them
Favourite Bird: Ostriches. They look spaced out as hell.
Favourite Sea Creature: Blob fish.
Favourite Amphibian: Surinam toad. It's like God threw up and decided to use the result to create a living creature.
Favourite Animal Group: BEARS fuck you they're a group

Don't feel like answering the rest, I've got some judo to do.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 30, 2008)

*General*

*Name:* Timothy
*Age:* 15
*D.O.B:* 24/3/1993
*Hair Color:* Dark blonde
*Hair Style:* ...long?
*Eye Color:* Blue
*Favorite Colour(s):* Black, blue, pale green
*Country:* UK

*Media*

*Favourite Band(s):* Muse
*Current Favourite Song:* _Turn the Radio Off_ - Reel Big Fish
*Favourite Style Of Music:* Hard to define, really. I don't like enough bands from any one category to really call it my "favourite". At a stretch, rock, although that's such a wide term as to be almost meaningless.
*Favourite TV Series:* Life on Mars
*Favourite Anime:* Code Geass

*Video Games*

*Curently Playing:* Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn (2nd playthough), Valkyrie Profile II, Final Fantasy XII (2nd playthrough), FF:TA2, Fire Emblem: Seisen no Keifu
*Favourite Playstation Game(s):* Ratchet and Clank 2
*Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s):* Mario Kart DS
*Favourite Emulator Game(s):* Fire Emblem: Seisen no Keifu, Fire Emblem: Fuuin no Tsurugi

*Food/Drink:*

*Favourite Food:* Gyros
*Favourite Type of Chocolate:* White
*Favourite taste of food:* ..salty?
*Favourite Soft Drink:* Mountain Dew (and a thousand curses that they won't release it over here)

*Skills*

*Greatest Skill:* ...penmanship?
*Weakest Skill:* Social skills D:
*Greatest Accomplishment:* Achieving over 90% on all three of the Science GCSE exams that we did at the end of Year 10. The sciences are my worst subject by far, and I revised a great deal for these exams.

*Animals:*

*Favourite Lizard:* ???
*Favourite Feline:* Anything that's not Siamese. Those things are evil and gross.
*Favourite Bird:* Albatross
*Favourite Sea Creature:* Giant Squid
*Favourite Amphibian:* Salamander
*Favourite Animal Group:* Do cats count?

*Pokemon*

*Favorite Kanto Pokemon:* Gengar
*Favorite Johto Pokemon:* Quagsire
*Favorite Hoenn Pokemon:* Absol
*Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon:* Garchomp

I have omitted the TCoD sections for reasons unto myself.


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 30, 2008)

General

Name: Hannah
Age: 16
D.O.B: 26 November, 1991
Hair Color: Brown
Hair Style: Uh... long? Not amazingly long, but long - and wavy.
Eye Color: I usually call it hazel. Brownish greenish... ish
Favorite Colour(s): Black, aqua, gold, silver and khaki
Country: England

Media

Favourite Band(s): Hmm. I don't have one, but I guess I like Oasis and Nickelback on the whole. I tend to like certain songs rather than certain bands.
Current Favourite Song: Eeh, I can't choose. ; ; Umm... Bring Me to Life by Evanescence, Angel of Darkness by Alex C, Can't Fight the Moonlight by Leanne Rimes, Wonderwall by Oasis, Stars by Roxette, Utsukushikereba Sore de Ii by Chiaki Ishikawa, Collide by Skillet, and Lunatic Tears; I don't know who sung that.
Favourite Style Of Music: Heh, I can't choose a favourite.
Favourite TV Series: Mmph. I'm just going to say The Simpsons. But I think there are probably others I like more or equally. :S
Favourite Anime: I haven't seen that many, but I really like Strawberry Panic, Simoun, Venus Versus Virus and Azumanga Daioh.

Video Games

Curently Playing: Uh, Pokémon Diamond, I guess. I've been neglecting it for ages, but yeah.
Favourite Playstation Game(s): None. I don't have a Playstation.
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Pokémon Diamond for the DS, and Pokémon Emerald for the GBA.
Favourite Emulator Game(s): Uh. xD

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Chinese food. ; ; I love it. So much. Egg fried rice, the delicious meat they do in Chinese restaurants, prawn crackers... haarg.
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Any nice milk chocolate that isn't "posh". I'd take a good bar of Cadbury's over some rich-tasting chocolates any day.
Favourite taste of food: Sweet and savoury.
Favourite Soft Drink: Coca Cola, but I hardly ever drink it now seeing as it's so bad for your teeth.

Skills

Greatest Skill: I'm a good linguist.
Weakest Skill: Not being shy.
Greatest Accomplishment: Eh... xD

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Komodo dragons are very cool. Chameleons seem interesting. And there are probably loads of lizards that I'd think are wonderful if I'd heard of them.
Favourite Feline: Cats.
Favourite Bird: Eagles, and other birds of prey. 
Favourite Sea Creature: Walruses and seals.
Favourite Amphibian: Turtles. Oh, apparently they're not amphibians. So... I don't know.
Favourite Animal Group: Felines and birds, especially birds of prey.

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Charizard, Eevee and its Kanto evolutions, and Gyarados.
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Gligar, Espeon and Umbreon.
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Swellow.
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Staraptor, Leafeon and Glaceon.

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Uh... I'm not sure who's the closest to me, but there are a few people in England I can think of, like Dannichu, Cirrus, Mike the Foxhog and Castform. I'm not sure who's closest to or in the midlands, though.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): I suppose Dannichu, and I know a few other people a little, like Arylett, Kinova and Catch-22, and Leafpool a little bit. Basically, my friends list.
Longest Online Friends: My friend who I email and play an online game with, who used to go to my school but doesn't any more, if she counts.
Best Friends on TCoD: See closest person.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 30, 2008)

*Turtles are reptiles D:*

Not amphibians, *reptiles.*

General

Name: Callum
Age: 14
D.O.B: 27/06/94
Hair Color: Lightish brown
Hair Style: Non-existant.
Eye Color: Dark green, verging on grey
Favorite Colour(s): Light blue, mid-blue, dark-blue, warm orange, various others.
Country: England.

Media

Favourite Band(s): None. I don't really care about the bands, I just decide whether or not I like the song.
Current Favourite Song: No idea.
Favourite Style Of Music: See Band question.
Favourite TV Series: No idea.
Favourite Anime: No idea.

Video Games

Curently Playing: Lots of stuff.
Favourite Playstation Game(s): Too many.
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Animal Crossing, Pokémon Diamond, meh.
Favourite Emulator Game(s): No idea.

((Isn't that just a bit... narrow?)

Food/Drink

Favourite Food: No idea D:
Favourite Type of Chocolate: White, definitely.
Favourite taste of food: Erm... sweet and sour are both good.
Favourite Soft Drink: ...No idea.

Skills

Greatest Skill: I DON'T KNOW.
Weakest Skill: "-------------"
Greatest Accomplishment: "-"

Animals:

Favourite *Reptile*: Fixed. Turtles. Mostly Leatherback.
Favourite Feline: Um... cat?
Favourite Bird: Birdbird.
Favourite Sea Creature: BLUE WHALES. YES. [/Thread]
Favourite Amphibian: No idea.
Favourite Animal Group: Cetaceans (Ie. Whales, Dolphins, Porpoises)

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: I honestly don't know.
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Smeargle, Porygon-2, Suicune
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Castform, Spheal
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Luxray, I suppose.

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Fredie175 (By a couple of roads)
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): No idea.
Longest Online Friends: See above.
Best Friends on TCoD: Various people. Off the top of my head - Arylett, Flora, SE, Kai, Mike...


As you can see, I'm not very good at this.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 30, 2008)

General

Name: Anastasia 
Age: 12
D.O.B: 16 Jan 96
Hair Color: Brown
Hair Style: just whatever
Eye Color: Brown
Favorite Colour(s): Steel-blue, Black
Country: Kiwitown New Zealand

Media

Favourite Band(s): uh... Hoobastank...?
Current Favourite Song: vOv
Favourite Style Of Music: ('<
Favourite TV Series: I Shouldn't Be Alive
Favourite Anime: Fullmetal Alchemist

Video Games

Curently Playing: Spyro the Dragon 2
Favourite Playstation Game(s): ^, Spyro 3
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): I only have the pokemon series, so Pokemon Crystal
Favourite Emulator Game(s): Kirby (any)

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Tangerines
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Plain
Favourite taste of food: Sour
Favourite Soft Drink: Fanta

Skills

Greatest Skill: ehhh... Spriting? Drawing? iunno :/
Weakest Skill: Anything athletic
Greatest Accomplishment: eh.

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Chameleon 
Favourite Feline: Domestic Cat
Favourite Bird: Penguin, various parrots, various birds of paradise
Favourite Sea Creature: screw the ocean
Favourite Amphibian: Poison arrow frog
Favourite Animal Group: Aves

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Articuno
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Sneasel/Lugia/Xatu/Skarmory
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Absol/Gardevoir/Mawile/Zangoose
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: iunno, probably Staraptor or Roserade.

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Not sure. Probably Adnan.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): N/A
Longest Online Friends: Xikaze, Nate, Furiianda
Best Friends on TCoD: Xikaze, Nate, Furiianda, surskitty, Zhorken, Honalululand. (If I forgot you, slap me because I am stupid.)


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got nothing else to do and the "post more!" thing at the top of the page is kinda annoying, so what the hell.

Name: Sketchy
Age: 16
D.O.B: 7/7/92
Hair Color: Brown
Hair Style: Almost to my eyes in the front, shorter everywhere else.  Somewhat messy.
Eye Color: Blue
Favorite Colour(s): Green, blue, orange, various earth tones
Country: USA

Media

Favourite Band(s): Iron Maiden, They Might be Giants, Soul Coughing
Current Favourite Song: Been on a Zebrahead binge recently, also been listening to more Modest Mouse
Favourite Style Of Music: Heavy Metal, Alt Rock, House, Rapcore, J-Rock, some ska/punk, all sorts of other things
Favourite TV Series: Heroes, Chuck, Doctor Who, How I Met Your Mother
Favourite Anime: FLCL, Desert Punk

Video Games

Curently Playing: SSBB is all I really play anymore, and only with friends.
Favourite Playstation Game(s): ?
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Pokemon games? Phoenix Wright, Fire Emblem, Bomberman DS
Favourite Emulator Game(s): ?

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: All kinds of bread, lobster, Ah-So Pork, Steak
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Dark
Favourite taste of food: I can't stand spicy things
Favourite Soft Drink: IBC Root Beer, I've recently discovered that I like Dr. Pepper

Skills

Greatest Skill: Not worrying?
Weakest Skill: Doing things
Greatest Accomplishment: Not a fan of accomplishments

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Salamanders and chameleons
Favourite Feline: Saber-Toothed Cats are bitchin'
Favourite Bird: Sparrow
Favourite Sea Creature: Squids and Octopi
Favourite Amphibian: Frogs all the way
Favourite Animal Group: Insects?

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Paras, Ivysaur, Exeggutor, Kabutops, Vulpix
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Shuckle, Forretress, Yanma, Crobat, Donphan
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Ninjask, Cacturne, Breloom, Armaldo, Cradily
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Toxicroak, Skuntank, Leafeon, Yanmega

TCoD

Last section is silly, considering that I hardly know anybody here.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 4, 2008)

This looks fun~

General

Name: Jessica.
Age: Sixteen.
D.O.B: 30/06/92
Hair Color: Currently it's a strange hazelnut-brown colour. It's naturally dark blonde.
Hair Style: Long, in pigtails or a ponytail, no fringe (D:).
Eye Color: Dark blue.
Favorite Colour(s): Ranges anywhere from violet to peacock blue.
Country: Australia.

Media

Favourite Band(s): Barenaked Ladies, Maroon 5, Matchbox Twenty.
Current Favourite Song: Oooh... at the moment, probably _Let's do the Timewarp Again_.
Favourite Style Of Music: Musical, Piano Rock. 
Favourite TV Series: Dr Who, House, Futurama.
Favourite Anime: Don't really watch it anymore, but I'd have to say the awful English dub of Sailor Moon would be my favourite.

Video Games

Curently Playing: Ookami (PS2)
Favourite Playstation Game(s): The original Spyro Series, original Crash Bandicoot Series, Ratchet & Clank, Need for Speed (any of them), Klonoa 1 & 2, Original Tomb Raider series, Final Fantasy Series, probably more I can't think of right now.
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): Pokemon series, Chocobo Tales.
Favourite Emulator Game(s): Don't play Emulators.

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Potatoes. God. You can put potatoes in everything.
Favourite Type of Chocolate: Milk to 75% cocoa.
Favourite taste of food: Creamy/Savoury.
Favourite Soft Drink: I don't really drink soft drinks, but I guess Creamy Soda.

Skills

Greatest Skill: Uh... Drawing? 
Weakest Skill: Emotional Situations.
Greatest Accomplishment: What? 

Animals
OH YAY A SECTION FOR ANIMAL NERDS!

Favourite Lizard: Frill Necked Lizard, Komodo Dragon.
Favourite Feline: Jaguar.
Favourite Bird: Parrots, Peacocks and Finches. 
Favourite Sea Creature: Ooh, Lionfish.
Favourite Amphibian: Green Tree frog.
Favourite Animal Group: They're all awesome.
Why is there no section for favourite _canines_, also?

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: Articuno, Dragonair, Pidgeot.
Favorite Johto Pokemon: Ampharos line, Hoothoot, Suicune, Misdreavus.
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: Seviper, Duskull, Shuppet, Absol, Mightyena.
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: Dusknoir, Rotom, Lopunny, Luxray.

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): Probably Furiianda, as she's the only Australian I know on here.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): MD.
Longest Online Friends: On here, MD. 
Best Friends on TCoD: MD. Need moar friends, haha.


----------



## octobr (Oct 4, 2008)

General

Name: Verne, for chrissake. God. Or Sarah, but that shit is whack, yo.
Age: 16
D.O.B: 25 May '92
Hair Color: BROWN
Hair Style: NOT SHORT ENOUGH
Eye Color: Grey
Favorite Colour(s): lime green. And glow in the dark. And that color white goes under a blacklight.
Country: THESE GRAND OL' UNITED STATES

Media

Favourite Band(s): DON'T LISTEN TO MUSIC
Current Favourite Song: STILL DON'T LISTEN TO MUSIC
Favourite Style Of Music: GUESS WHAT I DON'T LISTEN TO MUSIC
Favourite TV Series: The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack
Favourite Anime: Hare nochi Guu or whatever it is, or Princess Tutu. D'aw.

Video Games

Curently Playing: Sam and Max Hit the Road.
Favourite Playstation Game(s): Psychonauts, I suppose, and uh... I dunno.  
Favourite NDS/GBA Game(s): JFA, I guess. ACWW on tuesdays.
Favourite Emulator Game(s): WHERE THE FUCK'S THE REST OF THE SYSTEMS, CHEAPSKATE? For chrissake. I REALLY FUCKING LIKE PAPER MARIO FOR N64 AND GAMECUBE.

Food/Drink:

Favourite Food: Yes please.
Favourite Type of Chocolate: I don't really like chocolate. Milk.
Favourite taste of food: Fruit sweet or meaty meaty meat.
Favourite Soft Drink: Diet coke from the fountain, diet pepsi from the can.

Skills

Greatest Skill: Tap dance.
Weakest Skill: NOTHING.  Actually I can't draw for shit.
Greatest Accomplishment: Everything I do is an accomplishment.

Animals:

Favourite Lizard: Let's make this reptilians. I'm fond of troodon and nanotyrannus myself.
Favourite Feline: mrao
Favourite Bird: I hate birds. No I don't but.
Favourite Sea Creature: octopus
Favourite Amphibian: I DON'T CARE
Favourite Animal Group: DINOSAURIA

Pokemon

Favorite Kanto Pokemon: squirtle
Favorite Johto Pokemon: totodile
Favorite Hoenn Pokemon: sharpedo -- not particularly sure why, I just like imagining it eating things. Also it's got no butt.
Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon: STOP ASKING ME SUCH HARD QUESTIONS!

TCoD

Closest Person (Distance Wise): I know there's someone stupid who lives around Chi-town.
Closest Person (Emotional Wise): Noots? Skoots? Nwts? Retsu?
Longest Online Friends: I don't know. Time has no meaning for me.
Best Friends on TCoD: Hey didn't I just answer that one.


----------

